# Convertir video pour Ipod >> trouvé !



## Akima (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé LE logiciel pour convertir vos vidéos au format ipod !

C'est *SUPER* de eRightsoft !!!!

Lien : http://www.erightsoft.com/home.html

Le logiciel est à droite.

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez !


----------



## Akima (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai convertie une video :
- l' originale : 7Mo
- la convertie : 4.9Mo

Si quelqu'un pouvait tester sur son ipod !!!!!

Lien : http://sakura-odyssee.ifrance.com/sakura-odyssee/yuna_l'invokeur.wmv.MP4


----------



## julienfroment (29 Mars 2006)

c'est pour des vidéo pour un ipod vidéo? si oui il y a le logiciel iSquint qui est prévu spécialement pour convertir pour ipod video. et il est gratuit et super efficace. mais sinon ton logiciel est pas mal pour convertir dans les autre formats présenté; C'est un freeware?


----------



## julienfroment (29 Mars 2006)

oui c'est un freeware je vien d'aller voir, mais je ne trouve pas de version pour mac.


----------



## electricpolaris (1 Avril 2006)

Il faut convertir nos vidéos de l'ordi ... pour pouvoir les mettre dans l'ipod vidéo c'est ça?
J'ai pas trop compris comment ça marche!


----------

